# Western PA logger killed today.



## JBA (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry to have something to share here but just saw this on the evening news. 2 loggers working in southwestern PA today.one left the job site to make delivery and came back to find his coworker pinned underneath a log . Not much else on news until they contact next of kin. May have a update at eleven tonight. Be careful out there guys. Hate hearing these stories


----------



## bert0168 (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local/emergency-crews-respond-accident-involving-tree-wa/nby5B/


----------



## ShermanC (Nov 25, 2013)

We promise each other never to do dangerous tasks alone. If the other person is on task and can't team up, we find other simple safe tasks to do until we are back in sync together. Safety comes first at all times.


----------

